# Pigeon seems to be ill-Please help



## pauladc (Nov 10, 2008)

I work in an office where a parent pigeon had two baby pigeons in a planter on the balcony. Every day I would check on them by just looking out the window. Sometimes I fed the mother bread. This has been going on for 2 or 3 weeks. I saw the mother feed one baby more than the other one, but still both were growing in size. One was bigger though.
Today, monday, I saw that the mother and one of the baby pigeons are no longer here. The problem is that the pigeon that is left here has lumps on its head, beige in color and in both sides (maybe 3 to 5 bubbles on each side) and 1 big one on the top of the head too. It is very sad. I see it grooming itself but she does not look. The feathers are no longer yellow, it is a dark with some white feathers on its wing. The head has few dark feathers. It also has bumps on her pick too. I have cats at home and know a lot about them and their behaviour, when they are ill, etc; but nothing about pigeons. Can someone help me?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

does it seem to look like this.


----------



## pauladc (Nov 10, 2008)

yes, the color is like that but the bumps are bigger and more not just one. This bird has 5 on one side and 3 smaller on the other side of the head...around where our cheekbones would be...close to the eyes. If I had a camara I would post a picture. Maybe I can do that tomorrow. Is this normal?
Its mom was here today feeding it...so I was releived to see that...


----------



## pauladc (Nov 10, 2008)

I have been researching the web site and talked to a wildlife rescue in miami. Apparently what it has is Aviary Trichomoniasis. I am debating if I should take him in because I am afraid the easiest solution sometimes for vets is euthanasia, but I am afraid that it will not make it on its own. Trichomoniasis, I read, can be treated with dimetridazole and metronidazole but this bird looks very sick....Its mother is coming in to feed him, too so I do not know what to do...I am also very sad.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Are you in Miami? Does the wildlife rescue treat Pigeons or is it their policy to euthanize pigeons?
You can treat it yourself. It likely does have trichomoniasis [canker] as well as pox. Pox is a virus carried by mosquitoes. Canker is very treatable and with pox it takes supportive care and time.


----------



## pauladc (Nov 10, 2008)

I spoke to a vet that treates birds. She recomended The pelican Harbor Foundation which treats all birds, apparently humanly. I spoke with kelly at the Pelican Foundation, she said that if it is pox the bird will die. She said that if it is trichomoniasis and it is not too advanced they could try treating it. She said she would have to see it. Also, I have to take him in and I am at work. I offered to pay for a pick up and a donation but they do not have the resources. I will call wildlife rescue as well.


----------



## pauladc (Nov 10, 2008)

I forgot to mention Charis that I travel a lot with work and I have to fly out on wednesday. I cannot take good care of this poor baby and that is why I am looking for alternatives but unfortunately I am not finding one that makes me feel sure that I found a good solution.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Let us know what wildlife rescue says about this bird. Personally, I think it's better you take it somewhere even though it may be PTS. That just seems a lot better than suffering and dieing a horrible drawn out death.


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

If you are in Miami, you need to Private Message RETI (PT Member & Moderator) and ask for local resources.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Pauladc - welcome to the forum and thank you for your concern about this baby.

First off, pox is treatable. It just depends on the severity and with a baby it can be more iffy on the survival. It just needs medication and time to clear up.

The parent most likely has canker also and has passed it on to the baby. It needs immediate attention and treatment. We usually treat our canker pigeons with Metronidazole.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I never had one bird who died just from pox. I suspect that what this bird has since s/he is having an appetite and is moving around. Trichomonas usually makes them feel much sicker. 
Pelican Harbour ususally does not put birds to sleep, but the rest of the wildlife centers do, except for the one in Palm Beach.
I am in Maimi, you can call me at 305-374-3525 if you need help.

Reti


----------



## pauladc (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you all, for the support and resources. I took the baby to the Pelican Harbor yesterday. The ladies seem very nice there. They said the pigeon has aviary pox but they found it to be severe because it had gotten to its eyes. They also spoke about some kind of laceration in the belly or throat area, and also said this baby was starving and below its body weight. The mother was still feeding him, and I explained this to them, but I had noticed the past week that the mother fed more one baby than the other. 
I left a donation and asked that they please try to save its life. I am at the office today and the mother came looking for it. 
I think to have done the right thing but it is just very sad. I wish I would have seen the symptoms earlier.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pauladc said:


> Thank you all, for the support and resources. I took the baby to the Pelican Harbor yesterday. The ladies seem very nice there. They said the pigeon has aviary pox but they found it to be severe because it had gotten to its eyes. They also spoke about some kind of laceration in the belly or throat area, and also said this baby was starving and below its body weight. The mother was still feeding him, and I explained this to them, but I had noticed the past week that the mother fed more one baby than the other.
> I left a donation and asked that they please try to save its life. I am at the office today and the mother came looking for it.
> I think to have done the right thing but it is just very sad. I wish I would have seen the symptoms earlier.


Thank you for your care and concern over this youngster, I don't think the baby would have survived if you had left it outside. I appreciate you taking the bird to the sanctuary.

Can you call them to get an update on how the little one is doing?


----------



## pauladc (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello Treesa, 
I called the Pelican Harbor Seabird Station and was told the pigeon did not make it. I am very sorry that I did not see the illness before. 
I always fight until the very last end and sometimes have the feeling that I do get the same reaction from places like this. But I also know I have to trust them because they are better prepared than I am. The lady who took in the bird told me the baby had pox and that it was severe because it had gotten into its eyes. She said that it was good I brought it in because it would have starved to death. 
She also said it would have been blind due to the severity of the illness.

I am sorry and thank everybody for the support, I was quite desperate and worried when I saw the baby. Thank you.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi. Don't feel bad about what YOU did. You gave it a good try. often, the problem with all avians is that they tend NOT to show illness until it has become very severe (they are flock creatures and they don't want to get booted from the flock).

Also....and this took me a short time to understand the concept and a LONG time to accept the concept (wait...I still haven't quite accepted it yet)...but....feral pigeons are prolific breeders. But the likelihood that a baby will get past adolescence is only about 50% (at least around here)....that a pair of clutchmates would both grow up and make it in the wild is...sadly...an unusual occurrence.

Thanks for caring...and do drop by and visit again.


----------



## pauladc (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you Jaye! 

I appreciate you post and definitely helped me. I have to say that I am also still trying to accept eventhough I understood the concept. Thank you again!


----------

